# Suggestion on buying a water Purifier



## aytus (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi guys,
 I would like to know which is the best water purifier right now in a budget of around 10,000 . I am looking to buy one soon. and like most of my computing buys i want this to be an informed buy.
As i dont have 24x7 supply of fresh water , so one with a storage will be preffered. Also as the pressure from source is low (well somewhat low but not that much low) so purifiers that require high input pressure are not preferred. and one more thing.. as the electricity is also not available 24x7 so it shouldnt require electricity for water *dispensing* (ofcourse it would require the same while filtering). Should be reliable and MTBF should be high. (should need servicing less often).
also educate me if there are any Marketing features that dont really do any good.
 UR suggestions are welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## acewin (Jul 10, 2009)

by storage, how much volme in terms of litres. There is a good model from Philips and Eureka Forbes too have quiet a many products.

My suggestion is buy a electric purifier with a filter or container of 20-25 litres.
BTW I hope you have big syntax or similar tanks, if that is the case you can go for just go for any electric filters without any can or container, unless and until you feel that the tank too may empty up and u have no, drinking water available in that case.

I do not think any purifers require high pressure or anything, they just tap in the water.

Little more knowledge of your situation can give better idea to provide better solution. 
We are dependent on supply water, which gets tored in big tanks which give 24x7 supply.

24x7 water supply(not drinking as whole, bcoz if u got purifers u get drinking water out in all cases) or limited water supply as whole and your tankers getting dried up before you get next supply.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 10, 2009)

*Best method:*
I'm a Medical Microbiologist (M.D.), and this is a professional opinion.

*First filter*. Commercially various capacities are available, in stainless steel casings. People usually boil and then filter which is crazy. Why? Boiling of water is a method of disinfection. Any disinfection works best when organic/particulate matter is eliminated. So first filter.
Then boil the filtered water. 
Then cool.
Consume directly or after passing through another candle filter. If you filter again after boiling it will remove any precipitate.

*Alternatives (not recommended unless you clarify and are aware of all the limitations mentioned below):*
If you are thinking of installing Aquaguard or other RO (reverse osmosis) units think again.

They say 100 % bacteria free what about viruses and protozoa. Ask them.
All these usually work by passing the water through a charcoal filter and then running a thin film of water over a UV tube. Both have a *limited lifetime*, ask about it. It should be measured in litres or gallons of water filtered, and *not hours/days/months*.
Work out the recurring cost - power, annual maintenance contract, consumables - UV, charcoal/polypropylene filter
Reverse Osmosis uses a semipermeable membrane, and energy to force osmosis against a concentration gradient. This will allow only pure water through. This is usually done before the UV disinfection. So all the bacteria will be stuck in the membrane? I do not know. Find out if that is the case. And if the water obtained is so pure, devoid of all minerals is it good for health? The RO membrane costs a bomb so enquire !


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 10, 2009)

NucleusKore , hows PureIT water purifier, Its available for 2k.


----------



## moshel (Jul 10, 2009)

^^+1 to that....

it conforms to all the standards you have set here...


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 10, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> NucleusKore , hows PureIT water purifier, Its available for 2k.



*I have no idea about PureIT*. 

I referred their website
*www.pureitwater.com/pureit_user/battery_kit.asp

According to the above page it has 

a carbon trap (charcoal filter?)
a Germkill Processor - mechanism not mentioned. UV light? Don't know, top secret.
Polisher - mechanism not mentioned. Ion exchange? Don't know, top secret.



> The Germkill battery typically lasts till 1500 litres *<sup>a</sup>* of water is purified.



Read the fine print down


> *<sup>a</sup>* At a water temperature of 25° Celsius, in moderate humidity conditions



So what if your water does not meet the standards of the above mentioned fine print. Temperatures touch 35° Celsius in summer here in Mangalore, and relative humidity above 90%. Does that mean that the purification capacity falls below 1500 litres?

Also


> You need to replace the battery when the Germkill Battery Life Indicator turns fully red.



and



> Always change battery when battery life indicator turns fully red. Or else, as an additional assurance of safety, Pureit's advanced auto switch-off *<sup>b</sup>* mechanism senses that the purifier has stopped purifying water and automatically switches off the supply of Pureit water, causing purifier to overflow from the front.



and the fine print against *<sup>b</sup>*


> Always rely only on the red indicator to replace the battery. The auto switch-off is only an additional assurance of safety - in some exceptional   cases, the input water quality may prevent it from functioning.



I still believe in the good old, boiling of water.


----------



## acewin (Jul 12, 2009)

but isnt it quiet hectic job, boinling n storing.
only solution is solar heating. They too are cheap. But this means you are going for your own customized solution.


----------

